# Worst Automatic Garage Door Install Ever!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You're a day late and a dollar short. 

Click here.


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

My bad didn't know it had already been posted.

Sent from my Nexus One using Electrician Talk


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

it has has been posted twice, you are the third.:laughing:


----------

